# Carbon Creations is looking for field staff!



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Do you accept a Spanish pro staff? 

Bests regards Jason


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*email sent*

emailed resume, hope to hear from you


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

you have a PM! thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

pm sent. thanks for the chance.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sent you a PM. thanks for the opportunity


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

email sent :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Email sent!

-Steve


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Email Sent


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Email Sent


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*email sent*

you have mail my friend!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Jason, sent ya another pm...I'm all kinds of stoked about getting the grips...thier going to make that accomplice complete..i'll post some pics when i get them and get them installed. thanks again! Joe


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll send ya a PM in a little while. Later man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Me too, me too. Sent you an email. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

*E Mail*

E mail sent


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

e mail sent. thanks


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

email sent


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

email sent
Thanks for the oppurtunity!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sent an pm! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Sent an email last night. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pm sent.Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

it was great talking to you jason.you'll be getting my order very soon. thanks, howard


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Keep them coming guys! Im looking for more Bowtech, Elite and PSE shooters!!! I would also like to say a NBA guy or two!!!! Im gonna accept emails and PM's for staff until the end of Monday...

Jason


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

PM Sent. Thank you sir.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

email sent

thanks Bob


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

The responce is going so well Im gonna take emails and PM's for another two more days untill the end of Wed. Also Im gonna add another 10 more to staff making it a total of 40 field staff shooters...

Jason


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

that's great to hear !! good luck to all


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the chance to be a Staffer! It is very nice of you to add 10 more spots Jason. These are the nicest grips avaliable, very comfortable and absolutely gorgoeus!


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

good deal, cant wait to hear the news


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

sent ya an email...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Email sent thanks...


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

BowTech One said:


> The responce is going so well Im gonna take emails and PM's for another two more days untill the end of Wed. Also Im gonna add another 10 more to staff making it a total of 40 field staff shooters...
> 
> Jason


Great opportunity for someone to use a great product and help promote it. There will be 40 lucky individuals that is for sure!:wink:


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

now that's what i call top notch. i was able to fondle your grips tonght on ricksmathews bow and all i can say is they are sweeeeeeet. can you put up a pic of what the sunset orange looks like. thanks.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BowTech One said:


> The responce is going so well Im gonna take emails and PM's for another two more days untill the end of Wed. Also Im gonna add another 10 more to staff making it a total of 40 field staff shooters...
> 
> Jason


sweet deal! Thanks for offering up the staff spots. Good luck all that applied!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> sweet deal! Thanks for offering up the staff spots. Good luck all that applied!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1 very nice of a company to offer staff positions. makes archers look real good ! :wink:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

bukhuntr said:


> now that's what i call top notch. i was able to fondle your grips tonght on ricksmathews bow and all i can say is they are sweeeeeeet. can you put up a pic of what the sunset orange looks like. thanks.












There you go!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Got my curiosity up, what is Carbon Creations exactly ?


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Nicest looking grips that I have seen. I would like to see some more grips showing the colors that are available.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Got my curiosity up, what is Carbon Creations exactly ?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=934861

We make carbon fiber grips in 22 color option for many bows...

Bowtech
Athens
Elite
PSE
NBA
Martin
Rytera


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

silver bullet said:


> Nicest looking grips that I have seen. I would like to see some more grips showing the colors that are available.


Take a look in my thread!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=934861


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Good Luck to all and a bump TTT!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

rattlinman said:


> Got my curiosity up, what is Carbon Creations exactly ?


Hey Johnny these are some of the best looking grips out there, hands down. The feel is a bonus!!:wink:When I let you shoot my new Athens Accomplice, you will see for yourself!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

:thumbs_up


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, I'll look at OneTo's grips, my work computer won't let me click on links...they are afraid we are looking at porn .....lol

The pic looks great.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Info sent.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok guys were getting down to crunch time! last day to get the emails or PM's to me cutoff is at midnight!!!

Jason


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like I'm getting in on the tail end of things but I just sent you a PM. Yeah I know, like you needed another PM from an Athens Staffer, lol.
Thanks man.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

The day is winding thin in a lot of areas, so lets get those last few in!!!

Jason


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

sent it in earlier this week cant wait to hear something


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

When do you think that we will know. It's gotta be midnight somewhere.


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

The suspense is killing me!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

patience boys,jason probably has a few hundred resume's to get thru.we know it will be worth the wait.:darkbeer:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I spoke with Jason over the phone today and he said it would be Saturday before he got to selecting the staff. Hopefully, within 24 hours we should now something. Good luck.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Guys - let's let the fine folks at Carbon Creations have a nice Labor Day weekend. 

-Steve


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Im working on it guys! Lots to go through!!!!

Jason


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

BowTech One said:


> Im working on it guys! Lots to go through!!!!
> 
> Jason




I bet that can get overwhelming!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> I bet that can get overwhelming!


HAHA its a lot, but the real hard part is the fact that there is so many great archers to choose from! So with that said Im gonna bump it up again! Now its gonna be a 50 member staff!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome on the bump to 50 cant wait to find out no when you might possibly have them figured out??


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

08toxikshooter said:


> awesome on the bump to 50 cant wait to find out no when you might possibly have them figured out??


Well there was a few more than I had planned for, so its most likely gonna be mid next week!

Jason


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

50 That is very nice of you!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome cant wait keepin the fingers crossed hopefully this week coming up will be a good week.should have my new bow season opens and having the opportunity to join the crew of some sick looking grips


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump for a great company!!!


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*cant wait*

cant wait to hear who's gonna be on the staff, I love my carbon creations grips I have on my Elite!!!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok we are getting so very close to having the list of names posted...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Its the best I could do for you!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> 
> Its the best I could do for you!


HAHA it works for me Rick!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Ok we are getting so very close to having the list of names posted...


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

OK the list will be up on Wed...

Jason


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

woohoo! one day to go...good luck to all that applied...these are some fine looking grips...if you havn't been able to see or feel the quality of these bad boys..i'm sorry, you are missing out! get with jason and he'll hook ya up!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*good luck to all that have applied...*

Good luck to all that applied, we are keeping our fingers crossed here... (me and my baby girl.... lol)


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

pabowman said:


> Good luck to all that applied, we are keeping our fingers crossed here... (me and my baby girl.... lol)


Awesome man! Train'em young! 

Good luck fellers!:darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Tomorrow is the day......good luck to all!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

good luck everyone. im praying. his grips are freaking sweet. would look great on my alien. i would be showing that puppy off like crazy.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck to everyone. They make some sweet stuff!

-Steve


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Good luck to all!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

good luck everyone:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Email and PM Sent! Thanks!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*talk about suspense...*

It must be an awfully long list of shooters for it to take this long to post... lol:wink:... i just hope i'm on it...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

pabowman said:


> It must be an awfully long list of shooters for it to take this long to post... lol:wink:... i just hope i'm on it...


same here. would love to promote the heck out of his products.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok here we go! Im gonna do this in sections so not to get to flooded with calls, so here is the first group...If your not on the list dont get worried there is still a lot more names yet to come...If your name is on the list I need you to email me with all your info, full name, shipping address and phone number the email subject should read I MADE STAFF...I would also like to get a phone call from each of you...

EMAIL [email protected]
PHONE 619-436-7109

Rob pabowman

John DesignedToHunt

Mark Allen Sawtoothscream

Patric Blackbery Halow

Rick Shulte KS3DER

Carl Bryant cbryant

Marvin Onetohunt

Todd Hendrickson Silver Bullet

Jessica Whaley Sweetpeajessw

Howard bukhuntr

Rick ricksmathew

Roger & Adam Strohmeier Archer1

Jessica Diamondgirl27 & Hubby

Briley lilcajun

Tom BOHO

Chris Snider headhunter75422

Congrats! 

More to come!!!

Jason


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG

thanks alot man.


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*congrats*

congrats to all those that made the first round! still gotta chance cause theres still more spots!!!:wink:


----------



## Drewett2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Email Sent.

Thanks,


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the opportunity. Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> Ok here we go! Im gonna do this in sections so not to get to flooded with calls, so here is the first group...If your not on the list dont get worried there is still a lot more names yet to come...If your name is on the list I need you to email me with all your info, full name, shipping address and phone number the email subject should read I MADE STAFF...I would also like to get a phone call from each of you...
> 
> EMAIL [email protected]
> PHONE 619-436-7109
> ...


keeping the list where it can be seen!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

congrats to the first batch!! some really good fellas on there!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I made the staff. Good luck to everybody else. These are great looking grips.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations to all who made the Staff and those to be named!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

congrats to those who have made it cant wait to find out if i have or not


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

i made it!! woohooooo! congrats to all the other first round picks, and to those yet to be named!!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Omgosh Im so excited.. :rock-on::bounce:
Thank you so much!!:bounce:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Not to worry guys! I see a few more good fellers that are gonna make it also!!!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok guys Im gonna put up another big list of names tomorrow...

Jason


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ttt*

congrates everyone that made it. and for those who will find out tomarrow good luck:darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats guys....:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all who made it today, and to those that who have to wait it out till tomorrow... but for now... its time to celebrate... :darkbeer: thanks again for this oppportunity.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks Jason for the opportunity. Congrats to all that made the first cut, good luck to the next group!


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to the ones that made the first list!!!! Time to celebrate!!!


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Jason . Congrats to those who did and those who will. Email on the way.:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

E-mail sent!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to those who made it!


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

E-mail and PM sent.
Thanks


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Both my son and myself are honored to represent such a quality product.I was one of the first to have a set of these grips when they started making bow grips and I can tell you that they are of the highest quality and unlike anything else out there.Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to all who made the first cut. Maybe I'll be on the second list of names tomorrow.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good Jason :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's a sample of what you lucky field staffers will be representing!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just a thought Jason but it may be a good idea to let us know what is a good time to make calls to you.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

thanks jason and congrats to everyone who made it so far.good luck to those still waiting.
e-mail sent:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats to everyone. Still hoping for tomorrow


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

email sent. thx a bunch Jason. Tom


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys can drop a call to me at anytime! My phone line is always open!!!:wink:


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Keeping it at the top!!!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

If some of you guys have been calling and not getting through its been crazy today over here at Victory Arrows, so leave me a message and Ill get back to you asap...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

If your name is on the list I need you to email me with all your info, full name, shipping address and phone number the email subject should read I MADE STAFF...I would also like to get a phone call from each of you...

EMAIL [email protected]
PHONE 619-436-7109

Jerry Cardiff

Jason Myers

Jason Stratton

Robert Wuerth

Bob Lawson XringBob

Steve Yee

Darin Glisson

JD Dobson

Chris Snider

Joe McWilliams

Elite Freak

Curtis Tripke

Jorge Peraza Cabrera

Jamie Geroux Jamied-2008

Gary & Kathy Nakano


Congrats!

More to come!!!

Jason


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats to the round two selecties!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Email sent

Thank you very much Jason


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

email & PM sent. Thanks Jason!


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*woo hoo*

I made it email already sent cant wait to outfit my other bows with these grips theyre awesome!!!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

congrats round 2 guys and gals!!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*congrats,*

Congrats to round 2, are any of you from western PA?


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Woohoo Made it. Congrats to all. Email sent.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to all round 2 Staffers!


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good Job guys!!! I bet the wait will be worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Email sent. Congrats to all those who made it and thank you to Carbon Creations for selecting me!

-Steve


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok slight change of plans...Im gonna call you guys and gals instead, cause things at Victory are getting crazy busy...

Very sorry to all that have tried to call and have only been met with my voice mail...

Jason


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Jason, PM and E-mail sent.!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Jason did you get my email with my cc info?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

WOW!
I made it!
Thanks Jason for the oppurtunity...

Email sent.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

909bowsniper said:


> WOW!
> I made it!
> Thanks Jason for the oppurtunity...
> 
> Email sent.


Dog!!! Lol. Congrats bro!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Congradulations to all those that have been selected so far. This seems like a good opportunity and from speaking with Jason, he seems like a real good guy.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Email me at [email protected] or PM me your info with just a few word write up on why you would be a good choice!
> 
> I will be choosing 30 archers for field staff, so good luck and god bless!!!
> 
> ...


Jason, I sent you an Email


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Email sent!!! Yeaaaaaaah buddy!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:



Thank you very much for this opportunity Jason!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

You are all very welcome guys and gals!!!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Is there any chance you might be making Mathews grips in the future?

A blue carbon fiber grip would look SWEET on my all black Drenelin LD 3-d bow!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Bump for round three!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

he's pretty busy. I have tried to call twice and sent 2 emails with no response yet. he'll get a free minute first of the week I imagine. :wink:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys and gals! Im back from hunting and ready to go for another week!!! More staffers to be listed and Ill start getting those calls out tonight...:wink:

Jason


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BowTech One said:


> Hey guys and gals! Im back from hunting and ready to go for another week!!! More staffers to be listed and Ill start getting those calls out tonight...:wink:
> 
> Jason


thats great but tell us about the hunt!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Bump for round three!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck....


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

BOHO said:


> thats great but tell us about the hunt!!!!! :tongue:


HAHA Bart almost got carried off by a big ol HAWK!!! lolukey:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BowTech One said:


> HAHA Bart almost got carried off by a big ol HAWK!!! lolukey:


hahaha I had a huge one sitting on my deck the other day. I got some video footage of him.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Jason, I had planned to give you a call over the weekend but things got out of control to say the least. At any rate, I'll be giving you a buzz either today or tomorrow so keep the phone handy lol


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

bump again!! Com'on man! Ya know the low round picks normally turn out the be the money players :lol:


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

cant wait to see the next list keepin finger crossed


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

BowTech One said:


> Hey guys and gals! Im back from hunting and ready to go for another week!!! More staffers to be listed and Ill start getting those calls out tonight...:wink:
> 
> Jason


cool man, im waiting on the call! thanks again!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a few more names! And there is a few more to come!!!

Josh Haymen ohsneaky1

Cartman308

08toxicshooter

Ryan Lance bighoytman & dad

Andrew Potteiger Apott05

You guys know what to do...Get me an email with your name, address and phone number so I can make a file on you...

Jason


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Whoooo hoo. Thanks Jason! Can't wait to get the sweeet grips for the accomplice!!! Hope to represent ya'll well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Have ya been making any calls yet??


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*carbon creations is looking for staff shooters*

Hey I just wanted to say thank you

From Ryan Lance and Frank Lance AKA bighoytman


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Whoooo hoo. Thanks Jason! Can't wait to get the sweeet grips for the accomplice!!! Hope to represent ya'll well!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I was pullin for ya...:darkbeer:

I could have told ya...but it would have ruined the surprise.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

saw my name yes sending a email right now congrats to all


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go guys!!! Good luck to the rest!!!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

Email Sent.
Thanks for this opportunity and congrats to everyone else as well.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

909bowsniper said:


> I was pullin for ya...:darkbeer:
> 
> I could have told ya...but it would have ruined the surprise.


Thanks man! I might hafta have you email jason my info. Looks like ms hotmail is having issues with googles gmail 

Jason, just sent another email  let me know if ya get it!

Shawn


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Got it!!!:tongue:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BowTech One said:


> Got it!!!:tongue:


Sweet!! Thanks for the opprrtunity!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to the team cartman308!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Waitin on my phone call lol


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Ill be getting to ya buddy!:wink:


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL ok just makin sure. I know people are busy and things.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Medichunter said:


> LOL ok just makin sure. I know people are busy and things.


HAHA yea we are crazy busy at both Victory Arrows and Carbon Creations...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Are Victory and CC related?


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Are Victory and CC related?


Nope I just work for Victory and part owner of CC...


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Nope I just work for Victory and part owner of CC...




that has to be great working in a industery full time (plus some) that you love...hopefully one of these days i'll have the same opertunity


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

j82higgs said:


> that has to be great working in a industery full time (plus some) that you love...hopefully one of these days i'll have the same opertunity


Archery is pretty much all I do all day every day!!!:munky2:


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Archery is pretty much all I do all day every day!!!:munky2:


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Any more staff shooters left to be chosen??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Any more staff shooters left to be chosen??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep there is a few more names to be posted!!!:tongue:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya buddy, I'm in........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is another list of names...

Chris Hewette

Donald J Giddins

Dirk Hayward

Chris Hite

Robert Friedl


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*wooooo hoooooooooo!!!*

oh yeah :banana::jam::RockOn::whoo:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sent ya an email Jason.... Thanks....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

BowTech One said:


> Here is another list of names...
> 
> Chris Hewette
> 
> ...




Congrats to this group of fine folks!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dang, once again I missed the cut....
Congrats to the guys that made it in.


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Its ok... Im in the same boat, Im hoping for the last name on the spot!!!


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*congrats*

OMG!! I just read over this and can't believe my name is on the list! I needed something to brighten my day!
Congrats to everyone and thanks Carbon Creations!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

jjcard41 said:


> OMG!! I just read over this and can't believe it! I needed something to brighten my day!
> Congrats to everyone!


??????????


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to all!

-Steve


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*congrats..........*

congrats to all that made it :wink:..... glad to be onboard.


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

This will be the last list of names!

J-Daddy

Mule426

Beastmaster

Greenhorn67

Jason bowtech17

Levi Brush bigbird2


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BowTech One said:


> This will be the last list of names!
> 
> J-Daddy
> 
> ...


Hey looks like I made it in on the tail end of things...Atleast I'm in!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Jason, and to all of the last group of names!


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*crabon creations looking for staff shooters*

Hey just want to say a big thank you from Myself and my son for making staff.I can't wait to see the grips on my new Athens.


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ha!! I made it!!! This is awesome!!!!


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wow!*

Thanks so much!
I can't wait to try them out!
I greatly appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the team!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

cant wait to give them a try have a feeling the pics on here aint gonna give them any justice compared to what they look like in person


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

I need to order myself the "Grip This" t shirt soon haha.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> If your name is on the list I need you to email me with all your info, full name, shipping address and phone number the email subject should read I MADE STAFF...I would also like to get a phone call from each of you...
> 
> EMAIL [email protected]
> PHONE 619-436-7109
> ...





BowTech One said:


> This will be the last list of names!
> 
> J-Daddy
> 
> ...


Uh...we have a duplicate here. Beastmaster = Steve Yee. Does that mean someone else can get in?

-Steve


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you still going to be contacting us, or should I give you a call sometime tomorrow?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll take the last spot. lol


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats to all that made it. It does look like there are a few Athens shooters on this staff as well!!:wink:


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

onetohunt said:


> Congrats to all that made it. It does look like there are a few Athens shooters on this staff as well!!:wink:


i seen that also...but these grips for the athems was made for them....it just feels right having one on thier...plus they made an already sexy bow just drop dead beutiful


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Jason!! Is the plan still for you to call us? Just curious.

later man!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes it is! I have started, and will be calling more people today after it slows down here a bit...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

johnh1720 said:


> I'll take the last spot. lol


OK!!! YOUR IN!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BowTech One said:


> Yes it is! I have started, and will be calling more people today after it slows down here a bit...
> 
> Jason


sweet!!! It ain't gonna slow down there till say end of October though! but that's a GOOD thing :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Things slow down to a nice mach speed in the late afternoon!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BowTech One said:


> Things slow down to a nice mach speed in the late afternoon!


hahahaha I'm gonna call you now just so I can get ahead of mr jerkins. 
(cartman) :laugh:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

cartman308 said:


> sweet!!! It ain't gonna slow down there till say end of October though! but that's a GOOD thing :darkbeer:


Hey, how's it going Mr. Jerkins ???


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Hey, how's it going Mr. Jerkins ???


I beencalled worse things by better people 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> I beencalled worse things by better people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lmao they must not be from WV. :mg: :laugh:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

cartman308 said:


> I beencalled worse things by better people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So if I called you worse things would that make me a better person????


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> Yes it is! I have started, and will be calling more people today after it slows down here a bit...
> 
> Jason


Just making sure; but have you received my e-mail with my information? I's sure you're swamped, but I just want to make sure.
Thanks again for the opportunity:teeth:

Jerry


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

jjcard41 said:


> Just making sure; but have you received my e-mail with my information? I's sure you're swamped, but I just want to make sure.
> Thanks again for the opportunity:teeth:
> 
> Jerry


Jerry Ive got it!!!:wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BOHO said:


> lmao they must not be from WV. :mg: :laugh:


And dang sure not Mississippi. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> And dang sure not Mississippi. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


were to loyal down here for all that. you give somebody a piece of chicken and you got a friend for life. :laugh:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I got the chance to speak with Jason over the phone for about a 1/2 hour yesterday. It was a very interesting conversation, to get to know him a little. This guy knows archery and the ins and outs of the industry. Best of all, he is a real world bowhunter who shares alot of my views. I appreciate the time he took out of his busy day.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

jason just wondering if you had recieved my email been having some issues with it lately


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

So am I waiting on a call or am I to call you Jason? lol


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys that I have not talked to yet may give me a call and I will do my best to try and catch your calls...

Jason


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BowTech One said:


> Guys that I have not talked to yet may give me a call and I will do my best to try and catch your calls...
> 
> Jason


I called Jason yesterday and what a nice guy to talk to. Looking forward to using those sweet grips on my Athens. Thanks again Jason. Tom


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

BOHO said:


> were to loyal down here for all that. you give somebody a piece of chicken and you got a friend for life. :laugh:


Hey BOHO you get the same response from us Missourians as well.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> Hey BOHO you get the same response from us Missourians as well.


hahahaha I bet ya'll dont eat the chicken that gets eat down here. Where I work, we get free food in the break room but just 1 meal per shift. I just ask is it fried today or baked cause I know its chicken. LOL


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great opportunity Jason.Sending you a PM.


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just checking if you had anymore slots left open. Thanks for considering me!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

You all can drop me a call when you have time but i will continue to call people in the mean while...

Jason


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Jason. It was great talking to you, and learned a lot of information today.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*tough*



BowTech One said:


> You all can drop me a call when you have time but i will continue to call people in the mean while...
> 
> Jason


You are one tough guy to get ahold of
Left you a message.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

jjcard41 said:


> You are one tough guy to get ahold of
> Left you a message.


that he is lol called and left a message also


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

*Yea me!!!!!*



ricksmathew said:


> Congrats to this group of fine folks!


Just checked the post and looky there, I actually made it. Thanks for the great opp. Do I need to call you or will you call me? Heck, I will still try to call tomorrow either way. Thanks again.


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I know it get a bit late for a lot of you guy on the east coast, but im easiest to get a hold of past 5pm pacific time...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I know there is still a lot of you I need to contact, but all staff grip orders must be in by soon! If we have not had a chance to chat please drop me a call...

Jason


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

BowTech One said:


> I know there is still a lot of you I need to contact, but all staff grip orders must be in by soon! If we have not had a chance to chat please drop me a call...
> 
> Jason


tried calling you friday afternoon with no luck but left a message...ill try to give you a shout again this evening after 5.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BowTech One said:


> I know there is still a lot of you I need to contact, but all staff grip orders must be in by soon! If we have not had a chance to chat please drop me a call...
> 
> Jason


I'll strart trying to call ya this afternoon, your time :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason it was good talking to you yesterday afternoon, nice to know we share alot of common interests. For the guys that havent talked to Jason yet, if you play paintball get that conversation going with him, I think we talked paintball more than anything else yesterday. 
Oh yeah, on that deal we talked about...I'll be letting you know something today or tomorrow hopefully on that...Hopefully I hear back from my buddy tonight and if so I'll drop you a PM or email and we'll get the ball rolling on the Timmy deal.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I can catch a few calls this afternoon if you guys would like!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Jason. What a great guy and very nice and informative. I ordered my new grips and will be sporting them on here as soon as they arrive. I will be workin the local shops and buddy’s for sure. I am looking forward to learning a lot from Jason, he seems to in the know about a lot and helping me with some new arrows!!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Gee you guys are making me :embara:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BowTech One said:


> Gee you guys are making me :embara:


Jason would we now be the C.C. Army or the C.C. Mafia ??? HATER !!!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Jason would we now be the C.C. Army or the C.C. Mafia ??? HATER !!!!


Hey now that HATER stuff is enough to make me:angry:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BowTech One said:


> Hey now that HATER stuff is enough to make me:angry:


OK OK, calm down...Didnt mean to make you Angry, dont make me send Glory Boy after you. :mg:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I got to speak to a lot of you on the phone over the last few days, but if I havent yet keep calling!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Well I got to speak to a lot of you on the phone over the last few days, but if I havent yet keep calling!!!


I will call you in the evening tomorrow after 5:00pm


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Jason, it was nice to finally get to talk to you last night and as I said at the end of the conversation, you have my number so don't be a stranger. I'll be in touch soon :darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll get ya my order Friday morning!! Glad I got to talk with ya yesterday, sorry I had to cut it a little short, working nights really bites...........


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> Here is another list of names...
> 
> Chris Hewette
> 
> ...




Wow I had not been on this thread for few days and look what I found (my name). I corrected spelling and want to say these grips are gonna look SIC on my accomplice. Thanks for adding me and congrats to everyone else who made it.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

back to the top...tried to call last nite no answer give you a holler tonite again


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tried calling today. I will try again tomorrow night. Thanks jason.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Jason!! Order has been sent. Back to the top to remind staff that hasn't gotten in touch with carbon creations yet. 

Can't wait to Grip This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Keep calling Ill get to all of you hoping before the weekend is over...


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*back up*

It was great talking to you Jason.
Thanks again!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a very good conversation with Jason tonight. My grips are ordered. For those of you who haven't talked to him yet he is a great guy to talk to. I am looking forward to working with him to promote Carbon Creations products.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

tried last night again try again 2day cant wait to get some of these on order


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm very happy with my Carbon Creations custom grips.They really add to the custom look of my Athens 34". Here is a pic or two till you guys get yours . Thanks Jason for a job well done.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

KS3DER said:


> I'm very happy with my Carbon Creations custom grips.They really add to the custom look of my Athens 34". Here is a pic or two till you guys get yours . Thanks Jason for a job well done.


Nice bow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

KS3DER said:


> I'm very happy with my Carbon Creations custom grips.They really add to the custom look of my Athens 34". Here is a pic or two till you guys get yours . Thanks Jason for a job well done.


Post the pics of this bad boy in my other thread please!

Jason


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey jason. Will ya shoot me an Email when you send out my grip? Just want to know when to keep a lookout for it

later man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Will do! A lot of orders going out today!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BowTech One said:


> Will do! A lot of orders going out today!!!


Sweeeet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Jason I will be getting my order to you either later today or tomorrow. Have been dealing with some in law issues.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

jason gonna try and give you a call little later on at work right now but cant wait to talk to you some


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Those of you that I have talked to please try get your orders in if you havent yet!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

You'll have my order ASAP Jason!! I was hoping to have it to you by Friday but like we talked about on the phone, life took over and it completely slipped my mind. I know I want a custom black/orange set for my Accomplice so feel free to start boxing it up lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

just talked to jason..... awesome guy to talk with you can tell jason is very dedicated to the sport awesome guy to talk to be getting my grips on order asap


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

08toxikshooter said:


> just talked to jason..... awesome guy to talk with you can tell jason is very dedicated to the sport awesome guy to talk to be getting my grips on order asap


I think I may !!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> I think I may !!!




:rofl:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Call coming this evening Jason :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Call coming this evening Jason :darkbeer:


You got it buddy!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Jason I will get you my order either today or tomorrow. I have a 6 month old teething right now and its NO fun!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Staff shooters that I have talked to please get your grip orders in if you have not done so!

Staff shooters that I have not talked to please call me or let me know!!!

Jason


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*jason*

i just emailed my grip order can't wait :high5:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Got my grips last night! Man they looks sweet! Now i just have to get them on the bow and snap some pics. 

thanks alot Jason!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait for my grips to come in this is like christmas around here. I can't wait to see some pics carman308.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> Staff shooters that I have talked to please get your grip orders in if you have not done so!
> 
> Staff shooters that I have not talked to please call me or let me know!!!
> 
> Jason



Jason, I tried calling yesterday but there was no answer. I'll try back today or if you want, please give me a call anytime after 4 when you are free and I'll place my order for the black/orange set. Thanks!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Chompin at the bit waiting for mine. ready to slap em on and sport them around in front of my buddies.....LOL


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Jason, I tried calling yesterday but there was no answer. I'll try back today or if you want, please give me a call anytime after 4 when you are free and I'll place my order for the black/orange set. Thanks!!


Sorry! I shoot indoors on wed. night...I seen that I had missed your call when I was done but it was pretty late...

Jason


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> Sorry! I shoot indoors on wed. night...I seen that I had missed your call when I was done but it was pretty late...
> 
> Jason



No need to apologize bud :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Im getting close to talking to most all of you, but if I havent please give me a call!!!!

Jason


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

hey jason did you get my email with my order??


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

08toxikshooter said:


> hey jason did you get my email with my order??


Got it!:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> I think Im getting close to talking to most all of you, but if I havent please give me a call!!!!
> 
> Jason


Dude - I've left VM's. Want to talk to you!

Well, you can't now. I have a severely cracked rear molar....headed to the Dentist in an hour.

-Steve


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Dude - I've left VM's. Want to talk to you!
> 
> Well, you can't now. I have a severely cracked rear molar....headed to the Dentist in an hour.
> 
> -Steve


Steve if you can talk at all call me right now...Otherwise I hope the dentist gets that fixed up for you asap!!!

Jason


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sent my order today can't wait to get these awesome grips.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Bump for the staff that hasn't caled yet. These grips are awesome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Bump for the staff that hasn't caled yet. These grips are awesome!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


call me tomorrow!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

remember if you have not talked to me yet call if you have time!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

cant wait to get my grips


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OH MY I got mine in the mail today!!!!! They look sweet!!! I will be taking some pics and posting and email them to you Jason!!! 


Thanks MAN the red look sweet on it!!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> OH MY I got mine in the mail today!!!!! They look sweet!!! I will be taking some pics and posting and email them to you Jason!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks MAN the red look sweet on it!!!


Please post the pics in my other thread!!!:wink:


----------



## the wham (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you filled all 30 spots?


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Sir...E-Mail sent thank you


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Sick kid, sick wife, blown water heater......it just keeps coming brother   


I didn't forget about you Jason!!!!! I'll be water heater shopping this evening so if I don't get a chance tonight I'll give you a buzz FOR SURE tomorrow. :embara:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep Jason's grips are sweet! I am very pleased to be associated with them. 

Thanks again Jason,

I posted up pics of my New Breed and the grips in your other thread. :cheers:


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Awesome Grips*

Came home from work today and guess what was waiting for me! The ABSOLUTELY best grips that I have ever seen. Jason you need to be commended for making such a great product available to us. Will be posting pics soon.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!:embara:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys and gal please call me past 5pm pacific time its the best time to get ahold of me...


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*E mail sent*

Hi

Just sent you an e mail with some pix

Have a 2009 Crackerized Bowtech Admiral and a Bowtech Equalizer in Black that has won 5 ASA National titles.

Attend the SHOT SHOW and the ASA Archery Shot with my other sponsors and I will shoot the 2010 ASA Circuit this year
My Initals are TR. I hope to hear from you .

thanks 

Texas Aggie Goddess


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*thanks jason..*

got the grips today....... sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

alpineyukon said:


> got the grips today....... sweeeeeeeet!


:darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> :darkbeer:


\\me 2 look amazing


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fantastic looking grips*

Grips came in the mail yesterday, I'll post pics when I get them installed. They are gonna look sic on my black on my accomplice! Thanks Jason.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep I can't stop looking at my grips. Makes a great bow even greater! I love the slim profile of these grips. Great work Jason.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just installed my grips here are a couple of pics. My pics really don't do these grips justice, thanks again Jason.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a sharp looking rig! Chalk another one up to Jason and Carbon Creations


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Im leaving for a hunting trip at 2 today! But my phone will be with me and I will still be taking calls and checking email for orders and what not...

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Luck,
Jason hope you connect with a big one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

How did the trip go Jason? Were you able to connect?


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

finally got some pics of my Carbon Creations grips on the Athens Accomplice.....

I went with lime green to go with my string and cables...

Here ya go boys...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice, I like the Lime Green!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Anybody heard from Jason lately? I sent him a couple PM's over the past couple of weeks and hadnt heard from him...Just wondering if he's still alive.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Anybody heard from Jason lately? I sent him a couple PM's over the past couple of weeks and hadnt heard from him...Just wondering if he's still alive.


I emailed him twice but haven't heard anything back... Dunno.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Me too. Hope everything is ok.


----------

